

The Notification Problem - scapbi
https://medium.com/@hopper_travel/the-notification-problem-50267cbabad2

======
detaro
I think their onboarding screen doesn't do to great of a job at explaining how
the feature works. If the app only sends notifications after being explicitly
asked to do so by the user, the text should reflect that. (something like:
"You can mark flights you want to buy tickets for, and the bunny will send you
a notification when they have the best price. We won't send you any other
notifications.") It sort of hints at it, but doesn't spell it out clearly.

